# Techno Remix ?



## cherry009 (2. September 2011)

Hi

Weiß jetzt nicht so ob das hier rein gehört falls nicht verschieben 

Also ich suche eine Inet Seite wo ich Kostenlos Techno/Hands up usw Runterladen kann.
Darf wegen meiner auch Amateur zeugs sein solange es sich gut anhören lässt 
Sie sollten so zwischen 20 min bis 60min oder länger sein.
Auf youtube findet man schon so mansches aber oft nur schrott.


----------



## 2boon4you (2. September 2011)

http://technorocker.info/


----------



## cherry009 (2. September 2011)

Ja darauf bin ich och schon gestoßen nur leider nicht so legal 
Siehe forum des boards http://board.technorocker.info/anleitungen-fragen-support/3064-legal-oder-illegal.html
http://board.gulli.com/thread/936935-legal-oder-nicht-/


----------



## jeef (2. September 2011)

Hands up...*schütteltsich*

einfachste möglichkeit:
Google -> *Artistsname* + Liveset oder Set
runterladen 

ansonsten könnt ich dir 100. von Liveset seiten sagen das ganze Netz ist voll^^
Aber Handsup wirst du wohl nur finden wenn du speziell und genau danach suchst, da es zurecht nicht gerade beliebt ist 

ansonsten wühle dich da mal durch Hier -> lsdb.eu


----------

